# Two bitten as spring sunshine wakes snakes (Melbourne Age online)



## herptrader (Sep 20, 2011)

[h=1]Two bitten as spring sunshine wakes snakes[/h][h=5]Nino Bucci[/h]September 20, 2011 - 8:38AM

A 15-year-old girl has been bitten by a snake near Mildura, the second attack in Victoria in as many days.
The girl was bitten at Hattah, about 60 kilometres south of Mildura, near the Old Calder Highway.




Read more: Two bitten as spring sunshine wakes snakes | Mildura | Sunbury


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Sep 20, 2011)

"A 40 year old man was bitten yesterday *when he tried to kill a snake at his Sunbury home*" - Gee. I _wonder why_.


----------



## fugawi (Sep 20, 2011)

I thought Raymond Hoser had his licenses taken off him.


----------



## herptrader (Sep 20, 2011)

Alas there are plenty of candidates for the Darwin awards.


----------



## herptrader (Sep 20, 2011)

I suspect the demonstrators licence is quite independent to the snake catcher one.


----------



## Morgwynn (Sep 20, 2011)

I hate that they call them 'attacks'.


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 20, 2011)

fugawi said:


> I thought Raymond Hoser had his licenses taken off him.



I properly shouldn't do this but..
Snake man resumes reptile shows - Local News - News - Manningham Leader
Oh - and see if you can spot the sock puppet in the comments section


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 20, 2011)

Morgwynn said:


> I hate that they call them 'attacks'.



It surely was an attack, 

The snake was attacked by a moron and defended itself, hope it got away, lol


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Sep 20, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> The snake was attacked by a moron


100% truth right there.


----------



## alrightknight (Sep 20, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> I properly shouldn't do this but..
> Snake man resumes reptile shows - Local News - News - Manningham Leader
> Oh - and see if you can spot the sock puppet in the comments section





> We have snakes as pets here so know more than most people, but Ray Hoser really is the snake God of Australia. Anyone into snakes has his books, his big green one being "the Bible"


 lol


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 24, 2011)

The girl accidentally stepped on it? If so I feel very sorry for her misfortune...The guy who tried to kill it is just a moron who deserved what he got.


----------



## Wally (Sep 24, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> I properly shouldn't do this but..
> Snake man resumes reptile shows - Local News - News - Manningham Leader
> Oh - and see if you can spot the sock puppet in the comments section



I have a comment in there, hmmm............ wonder which one.


----------



## mattyg (Dec 2, 2011)

this guy is a used tampon
nuff said


----------

